# Pamela Davis Rockhills Minature Poodles



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

She is on the AKC breeder list. Rockhill'sMiniaturePoodles - Poodle Puppies For Sale

This is not a gold-plated guarantee, but it's something positive.


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

Johanna said:


> She is on the AKC breeder list. Rockhill'sMiniaturePoodles - Poodle Puppies For Sale
> 
> This is not a gold-plated guarantee, but it's something positive.


Anyone with AKC registered puppies can be listed on the AKC breeder list.

The above link says that the breeder does not do health testing. Specifically, the breeder's answer is "no" to this: "The applicable health screens have been performed on the sire and dam as recommended by the Parent Club for this breed."


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

Glad you spotted the "No" on health testing - I missed it. I agree that anyone can be listed, but most puppy mills are not likely to do it, I suspect.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Hmmmm..........no heath testing is a BIG RED FLAG IMO!


----------

